# Plans for a Steam powered nappy changing robot (wanted)



## Majorstrain (Jun 9, 2009)

Well after 9 months of anticipation, and 3 hours of pain, that's my pain not the wife's (You know, getting your arm pulled from it's socket, fingers crushed and their grip like a large Kirt vice. Crap those ladies can develop some strength when their in labor) God blessed us with a perfect little baby girl. woohoo1 th_wav woohoo1

Now, down to the important stuff :hDe: 
It was great to get a good solid week in the shed between the HDBB list (Honey Do B4 the Baby) and the arrival of the bub while I'm on holidays. But to maintain a presence I need some siegely advice from you knowledgeable folk.

I'll be needing Ideas, plans or castings for baby orientated steam equipment, for I fear that the shed times are over for a while if I can't come up with a SHMBO approved device. 

*So fire away Guys and Gals, let see what we can come up with. *

Speaking of firing away, I was on guard all night with the 12 gauge shottie and that bloody stork still got through under the radar. :rant:

 Rof}


----------



## tel (Jun 9, 2009)

ONYA mate, and Mrs Strain as well.

Steam powered cradle rocker is one thought. Or a mini merry-go-round.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats, and I feel your pain. ;D

Steam bottle-warmer is too easy, eh?


----------



## tel (Jun 9, 2009)

... another thought, what nursery would be complete without Brian's Steam Powered Slinky Tosser?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats a lady model engineer in training well maybe in a few years. 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Jun 9, 2009)

Steam powered baby swing..._you gotta have the swing_! Once the steam has cycled, run the waste exhaust steam to the bottle warmer, and then off to the bottle sanitizer, and finally to the condenser.  Should get decent efficiency!  Burn Old crates and pallets so you can have a neutral carbon footprint...

Good for you Majorstrain! and Mrs Strain!......and start breaking her in right away cleaning up the shop.....oh in about 3 years....


Dave


----------



## Majorstrain (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys,
You put as smile on my dial. ;D

I was thinking on the trip home from the hospital visit tonight that the waste steam from the robot could be used for sanitising the nappies, 



			
				steamer  said:
			
		

> Steam powered baby swing..._you gotta have the swing_! Once the steam has cycled, run the waste exhaust steam to the bottle warmer, and then off to the bottle sanitizer, and finally to the condenser.  Should get decent efficiency!  Burn Old crates and pallets so you can have a neutral carbon footprint...
> Dave



Dave your obviously way ahead of me, I might reverse the bottle warmer / sanitiser order though. 

The steam swing and slinky tosser are not improbable as well as the mini merry-go-round (air powered and finger proof of course).

Anyway, first order of business, 
GO TO BED. Operating machinery when you can't remember your 3 year old sons name is just bad form old chap. scratch.gif

Cheers and thanks again, Thm:
Phil.

(mental note to self - sleep deprivation makes for bad engineering) oh:


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats on the birth of your daughter!


----------



## Maryak (Jun 9, 2009)

Phil,

Congratulations to you and Mrs Phil. :bow: :bow: What are you going to call her ??? (the new baby, I assume Mrs Phil already has a name).

A steam powered stroller is now a viable option. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Majorstrain (Jun 9, 2009)

> ( I assume Mrs Phil already has a name).



Hmmm, let me see. 
Ah yes, My loving wife has many names.

Yes Dear
No problem darling
Right away sweetheart
On my way beautiful.
 Rof} just joking of course, she is very understanding and loving. Not too keen on chips in the carpet though. :hDe:



> A steam powered stroller is now a viable option. ;D
> Best Regards
> Bob



Another excellent suggestion Bob,

We named her Renèe Louise Hortin, Mums name is Melissa Louise.

Cheers
Phil - middle name, *NOT* louise


----------



## steamer (Jun 9, 2009)

....Dave your obviously way ahead of me, I might reverse the bottle warmer / sanitiser order though."...


No no...carefully thought out there.  The RATE at which you warm the bottle is very important at 3 am if you don't want the 3 year old to wake up and join the party....


Use the hotter steam there!.....the sanitizer can run in batches during the night....


No charge for the engineering!

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Jun 9, 2009)

Congratulations on the new arrival!

Rick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 9, 2009)

Many many congratulations.

I have two daughters and expecting a grand-daughter in a few months.

Keep the 'shottie'. You'll need it in about 16 years. Mind you...it didn't do me any good. :big:
But I did enjoy requiring a look at the boy's driver's license. When asked why..."so I know where you live".

I have to admit...I had a leaning towards wanting daughters. They seem to stay close to the family. I like seeing them once a week...on other hand...thankfully...they go away once a week too. ;D


----------



## Cliff (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Phil
 Congratulation's on Gods most beautiful creation. Cliff.


----------



## arnoldb (Jun 9, 2009)

Congratulations Phil & Melissa 

A steam powered baby-cot rocker might come in handy - and you could use the exhaust to warm the cot's base 

Wishing you a LOT of joy and fun from little Renèe,
Arnold


----------



## itowbig (Jun 9, 2009)

woohoo1 CONGRATS :bow: 

what about brains steam powered slinky but instead of the slinky it could rock the cradle. 

 maybe the merry go round thingy thats sits above the baby crib but in stead of animals dangling there put small steam engines going round and round.

of coarse you could use the excess steam from the cradle rocker to warm the baby bottles kind of a two for one deal there.

 woohoo1


----------



## seagar (Jun 9, 2009)

Congratulations Phil ! How about a steem powered baby rocker for the workshop for when you are baby sitting.

Best wishes,Ian (seagar)


----------



## tel (Jun 9, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Keep the 'shottie'. You'll need it in about 16 years. Mind you...it didn't do me any good. :big:
> But I did enjoy requiring a look at the boy's driver's license. When asked why..."so I know where you live".



 Rof} .. now why didn't I think of that when my two girls were at 'that' age (and my son as well, come to think of it)


----------



## wmf138 (Jun 10, 2009)

Well done both of you Thm: Thm: th_wwp

well the steam powered stroller has been sugested 
so 1/2 size merry go round hooked to the bottle warner

A steem powered tumble/washing machine for the dirty nappies and it can sanitize at the same time 

Wayne


----------



## Majorstrain (Jun 10, 2009)

Rof} Rof} Rof}
Thanks guys,
I'll be hard pressed to get all these projects finished before I get grand kids of my own. ;D

I'll pass all you kind wishes onto Melissa

Cheers
Phil

Oiled up the shottie and tucked it away for future use. 8)


----------

